# How do you use a latex glove (Disgusting-only read if want)



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

Alright, so I have been having some very serious problems with my IBS or whatever it is.I honestly don't know what is wrong with me anymore.Just today I was in the bathroom for over 3 hours. A good hour or so this morning.I was at first having diahierriah(Probably because I took my usual laxatives and they actually worked for once) and then like 20 minutes later I was back to being constipated.I don't even know what caused that to happen, but the real problem is that when I am constipate I can hardly ever push my own stool.I PHSYICALLY CANNOT PRESS THE STOOL OUT!So I will have to use other means of getting the stool out(Or it will just be stuck up there and will be a pain/disgusting irritating feeling if I get up and walk).So I have to rely on "digital stimulation" as my doctor would call it.I am not gonna bother to describe this besides just say the fact that it involves using my finger. Thats about as far as I will go.I am going to see my GI doctor on Tuesday/Wendsday this week because I have a serious problem that needs to be under control.I heard that many people with these symptoms have colonic inertia, but it really wouldn't make any sense that I would have it, since I can go to the bathroom 4+ times every day, I just need to help myself most of the time.So, I ask for anyone who does use latex gloves to solve this:You just put the glove on your hand, do your thing, and flush the glove in the toilet?I know this is very disgusting but it is a serious problem that I need to solve. It is also affecting My GPA and I am a college student......and I might condemn myself considering I worked so hard to get into a good college all to fail over something like this.


----------



## 22233 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi, I am just wondering if you got your problem solved? I am curious to know though are you taking any stool softeners? The reason I ask is because my daughter and I know myself have had this problem when I was pregnant. There is stool that is impacted or its really dry and hard and it wont come out beacuse it needs something slick. Do you drink a lot of water? One dr. thought my problem was that my colon would suck up all the water and make the stool hard to pass through. I can tell you atleast for me that laxatives ie, pills or enemas, even magnesium citrate, will constipate me after I take them. Sure they generate a BM but then they constipate me and make me feel worse. You should try prune juice, colace if you havent already. I am sorry if you have since you didnt post anything you were taking. Also maybe a supository? They also help. I know for kids they have a liquid suppository and that helped my daughter good luck and let us know.


----------



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

Zelnorm and Citrucel helps a little bit, but not very much.Glyconex/Miralax hasn't seemed to really do anything for me.I am gonna try Milk of Magnesia, since it is much stronger.


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

I've got a sachet of Klean Prep left over from my sigmoid if you want it?


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

Well its very common what you described about using a finger to remove hardened stuck on poop from the colon ,its ther ONLY way sometimes to remove it .Ak any Candy striper or nurse they have all done this most embarrassing task for patients many times .I I first heard of it when my sister then 17 was telling her friend she had to doo it at the hospital that day for a man.When enemas wont even begin to wash away impacted poop out of a colon ,a finger is the only resort .Its was really humiliating for mysis ad the guy ,because he got an erection the entire time from the prostate gland being brushed against by her finger , and my sis hadnt ever seen an erect ***** yet, and didnt know it was a normal reaction for a man , she thought he was getting fresh with her . Usually the nurse or student nurse has to do this probablythe most humiliating job ever in a hospital .The patient gets up on alll fours on the bed and nurse gets a glove ,and lubes it up andf reaches in deep with a curved finger ad manuaally pulls pebbles of poop out and puts it in a bucket next to tth bed .Its also done at nursing home all the time too , ,its always followed up with an enema to rinse out the loosewned poopout of the colon and rectum.So dont be squeamish boys and girls it will happen rto you someday!!


----------



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

Thats pretty sick







. I am glad I am not a nurse.


----------

